

FreeBSD co-founder Jordan Hubbard leaves Apple to join iXsystems - yankcrime
http://www.ixsystems.com/resources/ix/news/apple-s-jordan-hubbard-joins-ixsystems.html

======
peatmoss
Not sure what to think about this. I moved from FreeBSD to OSX right about the
time Hubbard moved to Apple. I had a lot of optimism at the time that OSX
would grow into a great open source-backed OS. Darwin never seemed to get much
traction on its own. I wonder if that was as much a disappointment for Hubbard
as it was for me.

~~~
yankcrime
Yeah, similar story for me - Jordan was pretty active on the FreeBSD UKUG
mailing lists at the time, I remember him announcing his move to Apple and
that prompted me to finally pull the trigger on a shiny new Powerbook.

Apple's oftentimes half-assed open-source dalliances aside, it's always felt
good to have someone legit like Jordan at Apple. Definitely their loss - but
hopefully he'll do good things at iXsystems.

